# Your Favorite Orchestral Works (Other Than Symphonies) Composed by Sibelius



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

Vote for your favorite orchestral works (other than symphonies) composed by Jean Sibelius.

As the Valse Triste is the shortest and probably the most famous orchestral work composed by Sibelius, I have deliberately omitted it due to constraints on the number of choices.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

I would add Jedermann (Everyman) as among my favorites.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

I don't want to vote since I haven't heard many, but _Finlandia _ is awesome!


----------



## Simplicissimus (Feb 3, 2020)

_The Swan of Tuonela_ is part of Op. 22, BTW. It's my favorite.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Simplicissimus said:


> _The Swan of Tuonela_ is part of Op. 22, BTW. It's my favorite.


Agreed on the haunting, ravishing mysticism of that piece but for some reason, the rest of the Lemminkainen Suite has never clicked with me. I love all of Sibelius's symphonies practically equally and together they form one of my favorite bodies of work in all music, but his only other works that I love on an equal level are Tapiola and the violin concerto. The Oceanides, En Saga, Pohjola's Daughter, and Finlandia are all excellent but don't quite move me as greatly. The rest just hasn't captured my attention.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Andante Largo said:


> As the Valse Triste is the shortest and probably the most famous orchestral work composed by Sibelius, I have deliberately omitted it due to constraints on the number of choices.


I think "Finlandia" is Sibelius' best known work....


----------



## RogerWaters (Feb 13, 2017)

Where is Valse Triste?! Finlandia is Sibelius' best know work, not Valse Triste, I would think.

En Saga
Swan of Tuonela
Valse Triste, and
Tapiola

... for me.


----------



## HerbertNorman (Jan 9, 2020)

There's so many, I love the Swan of Tuonela (of the op. 22) and the Finlandia, along with the violin concerto... Two of them I haven't listened to yet ... so op. 14 and op. 16 will be on my playlist tonight or tomorrow


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

I voted for Oceanides, but it's a tough call to make a choice in a list that misses out the wonderful Luonnotar!


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

One of my favorites is the 4th part of the 4 Legends - Leminkainen's Return...
This is a rousing number in the right hands- 
Salonen/LAPO is good
ToscaniniNBC from 1940 is very fine also...but top billing for me goes to
Barbirolli/Halle - a very exciting account, splendidly led by Sir John, with Halle playing with great enthusiasm and alertness...just jumping all over the syncopations... 
Toscanini's has a similar energy and drive but Barbirolli enjoys better sound quality...I have it on a disc which also includes Sir John/Halle's stellar version of the "Karelia Suite"....great stuff, the Alla Marcia is esp uplifting, played with wonderful strut and bravura.....


----------

